# Edificio más alto del Perú (sin Lima y Callao)



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Estoy en duda :
Cuál es el edificio más alto del Perú fuera de Lima metropolitana y El Callao ???
El Servat de Trujillo ???
Los 6 edificios de la Villa Mèdica de Arequipa ???
Uno en Piura que creo pertenecìa a los aviadores ???

Cuàntas ciudades del Perú tienen edificios con màs de 8 pisos ??? (fuera de Lima y Callao).

Saludos,
Dodi
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El servat de Trujillo tiene 12 pisos, los de la villa medica no se cuantos tienen??? pero creo k van iguales, ademas tendriamos k ver cuantos metros de altura tiene cada uno,haber mmmmm sabe mr. DODI habia una pagina donde estaban registrados todos los edificios del mundo y alli especificaban sobre la altitud de cada uno de ellos, pero la verdad no recuerdo la pagina, tratare de de encontrarla. Bye mr. DODI.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En este link puedes ver los más altos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260596&page=2&pp=20
(Tienes que bajar hasta la mitad de la página para ubicarlos)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmm despues de Lima y el callao obvio q vendrían los de la villa medica  supongo..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmmmm debe ser los de la villa medica o quizas el MAGNUS en AQP (con 15 pisos) , pero ese edificio piurano se ve mucho mas espigado . alguien tiene las medidas oficiales ???
Oigan y ese mirador en pto Maldonado se veia grandesito.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Villa Medica seis torres de 14 pisos :sleepy: 










Edificio magnus arequipa TRECE PISOS no 15










Banco de credito de piura










pucha que roche que estos sean los edificios mas grandes fuera de lima :sleepy: ...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los edificios de la Villa Medica estan en algo, esa zona puede crecer un monton.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

arequipa es la que más sobresale en ese aspecto, aunque en general el interior del perú está hasta el perno


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Villa Medica tiene un diseño interesante...los demas (Magnus, Servat, BCP Piura) no tienen nada de interesante.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

por fin alguien que le conto 14!!!! jajajaja


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Les recomiendo la página de Emporis, está algo desactualizada, pero tiene excelente información, estadísticas y fotos de los principales edificios del mundo. Según el link los edificios de la Villa Médica cuentan con 14 pisos, y el Servat de Trujillo y el BCP de Piura con 12 pisos:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/co/?id=100130


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nah de emporis ya nos cansamos......al final nosotros mismos somos los que colocamos los datos ahi y en ssp...asi que es la misma onda


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

edit...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQUI SE VEN 2 EDIFICIOS MAS O MENOS ALTOS DE TRUJILLO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> bueno creo que segun mis calculos :sly: cada edificio de la villa medica mide entre minimo de 29 mt a max 32. 30 mt... bueno calcule algo asi... al primer piso le doy 3 mts y *desde el segundo hasta el 14 cada uno tendrian 2.10* y lo que parece la entrada a la azotea que es una cosa blanca le doy 2.00 = 32.30 mts aprox...



eso es antireglamentario.....

Para edificaciones de uso residencial, el minimo de acuerdo al RNC (reglamento nacional de construcciones) es de 2.40 metros de piso a techo mas espesor de losa suma un minimo de 2.60 metros.......(medidas para casas de bajos recursos, sin embargo en edificaciones para habitantes pudientes el minimo de piso a techo estaria en sus 2.60 m mas espesro de losa, 2.80)
la villa medica tendria: 2.6 x 14=36.4 como minimo y 2.8 x 14= 39.2m, mas azotea y tanque elevado alcanzaria unos 41 a 42 m, y 44.2 a 45 m de alto respectivamente......


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el BCP de piura es un antiguo edificio de oficinas, es decir su altura de piso a techo incluyendo espesor de losa es aproximadamente de 3.00 m. y teniendo 13 pisos, alcanzaria unos 39 m. mas su caja de ascensores y escaleras(parte posterior del edificio) que se proyecta mas alto que los pisos tipicos, alcanzaria unos 42 m de altura en total.

El Servat es otro antiguo edificio de oficinas cuyas medidas de piso a techo incluyendo espesor de losa es de 3.00 m. Bajo esta medida, este alcanzaria 36 metros de altura mas la caja de escalera que se proyecta mas alto que los pisos tipicos alcanzaria 39 m., mas una graderia para ingresar (en la primera planta), totalizaria unos 40 m de alto fuera de ese letrero publicitario encima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> el BCP de piura es un antiguo edificio de oficinas, es decir su altura de piso a techo incluyendo espesor de losa es aproximadamente de 3.00 m. y teniendo 13 pisos, alcanzaria unos 39 m. mas su caja de ascensores y escaleras(parte posterior del edificio) que se proyecta mas alto que los pisos tipicos, alcanzaria unos 42 m de altura en total.
> 
> El Servat es otro antiguo edificio de oficinas cuyas medidas de piso a techo incluyendo espesor de losa es de 3.00 m. Bajo esta medida, este alcanzaria 36 metros de altura mas la caja de escalera que se proyecta mas alto que los pisos tipicos alcanzaria 39 m., mas una graderia para ingresar (en la primera planta), totalizaria unos 40 m de alto fuera de ese letrero publicitario encima.


Y CUANTO SERIA CON EL LETRERO SKY Y CON LA ANTENA DE RADIO?


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Me salgo un poco del tema y disculpen pero me parece que Piura tiene bastante parecido con Sincelejo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> eso es antireglamentario.....
> 
> Para edificaciones de uso residencial, el minimo de acuerdo al RNC (reglamento nacional de construcciones) es de 2.40 metros de piso a techo mas espesor de losa suma un minimo de 2.60 metros.......(medidas para casas de bajos recursos, sin embargo en edificaciones para habitantes pudientes el minimo de piso a techo estaria en sus 2.60 m mas espesro de losa, 2.80)
> la villa medica tendria: 2.6 x 14=36.4 como minimo y 2.8 x 14= 39.2m, mas azotea y tanque elevado alcanzaria unos 41 a 42 m, y 44.2 a 45 m de alto respectivamente......


aya, buenisimo esos datos no los sabias, los voy apuntar para calcular la altura de algunos edificios peruanos


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

hola, pero 15 pisos es bastante poco.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

XgaX said:


> hola, pero 15 pisos es bastante poco.


nosotros (los peruanos) lo sabemos mejor q nadie...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

XgaX said:


> hola, pero 15 pisos es bastante poco.


Culpa del agobiante centralismo...el cual nunca permitió un buen desarrollo de las ciudades fuera de Lima...pero esto está cambiando...para bien del país.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Esta bonito, espero que dentro de los pròximos 5 años se empieze a hacer un skyline en provincias o algùn edificio cercano a los 20 pisos, ya sea en Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo o en Piura.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

O en los 4!!


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> Culpa del agobiante centralismo...el cual nunca permitió un buen desarrollo de las ciudades fuera de Lima...pero esto está cambiando...para bien del país.


pero 120 mts de altura también es bastante poco, inclusive 205 mts es poco, pero 120 mucho más.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

XgaX said:


> pero 120 mts de altura también es bastante poco, inclusive 205 mts es poco, pero 120 mucho más.


Mucho mas importante que construír edificios altos es mejorar la calidad de vida en varias partes del país, mejorar la infraestructura vial y conservar lo historico. 

Edificios altos no siempre son simbolo de desarrollo. Cuanto crees que mide el edificio mas alto de Luxemburgo?


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Pensandolo bien J_block tienes mucha razòn, además que la presencia de edificios no marca el desarrollo de una ciudad, el hecho de no tener edificios maracarìa tambièn, desde mi perpectiva, cierta autenticidad por que muestra algo mas natural y no estilos europeos ni norteamericanos.


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mucho mas importante que construír edificios altos es mejorar la calidad de vida en varias partes del país, mejorar la infraestructura vial y conservar lo historico.
> 
> Edificios altos no siempre son simbolo de desarrollo. Cuanto crees que mide el edificio mas alto de Luxemburgo?



uhm, correcto.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*En el caso de Lima deberìa ser como Madrid*



J Block said:


> Mucho mas importante que construír edificios altos es mejorar la calidad de vida en varias partes del país, mejorar la infraestructura vial y conservar lo historico.
> 
> Edificios altos no siempre son simbolo de desarrollo. Cuanto crees que mide el edificio mas alto de Luxemburgo?


Efectivamente,no necesariamente los rascacielos indican que los habitantes de una ciudad tengan un elevado nivel de vida (si bien,me fascina Ciudad de Panamà,hay que reconocer que tras esa fachada de rascacielos impresionantes que poseen,hay barrios pobres enormes...y bien pobres...)...pero en el caso de Lima,creo que deberìan existir por lo menos un centenar de "Residenciales San Felipe" repartidos por toda la ciudad... Recuerden que Lima es sismica y construir en las faldas de los cerros,no siempre es lo màs seguro... aparte que,siempre esos conjuntos habitacionales donde hay edificios de 5 a 15 pisos,todos iguales,ofrecen una imagen màs "pulcra" que ver casitas desparramadas por todos lados,no combinando entre ellas.. 
El caso de Luxemburgo es hablar de un paìs del primer mundo...muy pequeñito,tipo "cuento de hadas",pero casi todos los paìses europeos,tienen en abundancia sus conjuntos habitacionales... el europeo promedio vive en un edificio...sea viejo ò moderno... salvo quizàs,los de los pueblitos del interior. 
Dodi


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

el edificio mas alto esta en Caxamarca ;p


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Guido1984 said:


> el edificio mas alto esta en Caxamarca ;p


como?? No entiendo explicate


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Creo que era broma...


----------



## pepelucho2016 (May 11, 2015)

El edificio más alto del Perú fuera de Lima y Callao estará en Puno con 70 metros de altura


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

pepelucho2016 said:


> El edificio más alto del Perú fuera de Lima y Callao estará en Puno con 70 metros de altura


El edificio mas alto es el City Center Quimera, con 87 m de la torre 1


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Señores no Revivir hilos antiguos y que solo generen comparaciones innecesarias entre las ciudades.

*MODERACIÓN*


----------

